# Pan's Labyrinth (Spanish: El laberinto del fauno, "The Labyrinth of the faun")



## Michael. (Apr 18, 2014)

*This might only interest our members at this side of the planet.?*




Pan's Labyrinth (Spanish: El laberinto del fauno, "The Labyrinth of the faun") is a 2006 Mexican-Spanish dark fantasy film written and directed by Guillermo del Toro
In the fascist Spain of 1944, the young stepdaughter of a sadistic army officer escapes into an eerie but captivating fantasy world.
Pan's Labyrinth is Alice in Wonderland for grown-ups, with the horrors of both reality and fantasy blended...
It will be screened at 21:00Hrs (9.PM) on the Horror Channel (Sky 319) Saturday 19 April on the Sky Satellite System
You will have to check if it is also to be shown on other TV stations?


As it is on Sky it should be in English or will have English Subtitles.
.


----------

